# Looking for 3 month rental



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011

If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You have chosen the most expensive period of the year. Many owners would do a deal on long term rental outside that period but will want top rates per week from Easter to End August.

Where abouts do you want to be? Whats the budget ?


----------

